# carlisle alltrails



## jdecker94 (Jan 16, 2012)

has anyone ever tried carlisle alltrails on a GT before? im not sure if i want turfs ags or something in between. turfs just seem to aggravate me because they slip like nothing else trying to go up a hill and i don,t know if all trails are any better.


----------

